# Solar Box Cooker



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Someone on here mentioned solar cooker and the wheels started turnin' . . . again. 

Went down a bought a piece of double insulated glass at the local glass shop, a piece that someone ordered and didn't pick up 20" x 16", $30. Bought a Graniteware cook pot at Walmart, thin steel enamel black. Had a piece of Dupont Tuff R sheating, foam with aluminum foil on one side and some silicone caulk. 

Put together a box slightly larger than the pot made of two layers of the foam board, foil in on the inside, foil out on the outside. The glass sits on top of the box with about 2" overlap. Spray painted the foil inner flat black.

This was the first sunny day in a couple of weeks so I stuck a couple of chicken breasts in the pot and set it outside around 11am. By 2pm it looked done but I left it 'til 4pm. It got so hot in melted the inner layer of foam board up near the top. Looked it up and the melting point is supposed to be 302.

For my second attempt I'm gonna make one with an inner box of Masonite and the outer from Tuff R.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

The saga continues. I had a inner box made from 20 ga galvanized and got an oven thermometer from China that I pop riveted to the inside of the box about half way up. I put this box inside an outer box made from Tuff-R and filled the void with fiberglass insulation. I have been getting temperatures in the 180 F range but was hoping that with some tweeking I could get 212 F or higher without any kind of reflectors.

I have done quite a bit of cooking using Crock Pots but was never really clear on what temperatures the Crock Pot was attaining. I have one of the original Rival with just "low", "high" and off. Low produces temp of 184 F and 286 F on high.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A simple reflector made from aluminum foil glued to cardboard will boost the temp considerably, at least it worked pretty well when I was playing with them.

Obviously the bigger the reflector or the more reflectors you add, the higher the temp and its a heck of a lot cheaper than buying a solar cooker.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*solar oven*

The Global Sun Oven is expensive (yes I know others are more expensive) but it does a great job and it is high quality.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I was thinking about buying the All American Global Sun Oven but I am having a good time. What kind of temperatures are you actually. Sometime there is quite a difference in advertising claims and reality.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*solar oven*

My solar oven has gone up to 350-375 deg. I have cooked a roast and a whole chicken in it before, but it took the whole day. casserole recipes seem to work the best.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine is out on the driveway now. It is hitting 225 F without any reflectors. I have cooked whole chickens in about four hours at temps in the 180 F range.

Any Crockpot receipe seem to work pretty well.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

One of our vendors has the solar-cookers available in their store. You might be impressed with some of their products and the quality of them as well.

I have done some experimenting with solar-cooking up here in the far-north - my experiments have been dismal so far. Either too much wind keeping the box cool or not enough sun through the day or ... other issues.

Depending on where you are located, you may have better results than what I have had.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

It is very hot and sunny here so solar cookers should work very well almost year 'round. I had a pot full of water sitting on the driveway that was painted flat black and it was hitting 125 F. I have cooked whole chickens in my homebrew solar cooker in 4 hours or so but I was never quite sure what temperatures I was achieving. My next step is to add some reflectors to see how much it improves the performance.

I have looked at several of the commercial solar box cookers. The one I am gravitating toward is the All American Sun Oven by the bunch that makes the Global Sun Oven.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are some other options.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prototype-S...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4173bef279

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOLAR-OVEN-...043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3382912b8b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-In-Box-...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0d287068


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I have looked at all of those and considered them when coming up with my homebrew design. The one that most impresses me is an updated version of the last one, the All American Sun Oven.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I bought a parabolic cooker from them(CantinaWest), its a bit big but I have nothing but praise for it.

Note, dont put your hand in the "Hot Spot" to see if its focused!:brickwall:



NaeKid said:


> One of our vendors has the solar-cookers available in their store. You might be impressed with some of their products and the quality of them as well.
> 
> I have done some experimenting with solar-cooking up here in the far-north - my experiments have been dismal so far. Either too much wind keeping the box cool or not enough sun through the day or ... other issues.
> 
> Depending on where you are located, you may have better results than what I have had.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I was looking at some of the folding type that use something like a windshield sunscreen.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*You can solar cook any food you wish to...*

If your home made solar cooker is well built you can cook pretty much whatever you wish to.
The commercial ones will do quite well also, especially the Global Sun Oven/All American Sun Oven.

Last week for Father's day we baked two Angel Food Cakes in our Sun Ovens along with a Mango Cheesecake. Each one took about an hour to bake, the cheesecake a little bit longer.
We also baked three loaves of bread, two in one Sun Oven (hour) and one in the other Sun Oven (40 minutes).
We cooked baked potatoes for five people, about 15 potatoes, in about an hour and a half and we cooked raw green beans and canned corn in our other solar cooker, the SOS Sport Solar Oven.
The Saturday before that I cooked a roast with onions (for chimichangas) in about three hours in my Hot Pot Solar Cooker and with our parabolic cookers we cooked for our class; two dozen scrambled eggs, bacon, hashbrowns and pancakes in just a few minutes each. We also served up some chocolate brownie pie, sweet rolls (35 minutes) banana nut bread (two loaves in about an hour and a we also did a big pot of grilled/sauteed onions. All of this from 9:00 AM to 12:00 PM for our class.
On a sunny day It really is as easy to solar cook as it is to cook by any other means.

Nathan


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> One of our vendors has the solar-cookers available in their store. You might be impressed with some of their products and the quality of them as well.
> 
> I have done some experimenting with solar-cooking up here in the far-north - my experiments have been dismal so far. Either too much wind keeping the box cool or not enough sun through the day or ... other issues.
> 
> Depending on where you are located, you may have better results than what I have had.


You might be surprised how many of our customers live in Canada and use their solar cookers quite frequently. Yes, you do have a bit more of a challenge with less than ideal cloudy/sunny days, but even here in the desert southwest we do get some of the same, albeit not as frequently as you. And, your winters are longer with the sun a lot lower on the horizon, but if you have sunshine then even in the winter you can solar cook, just not as long in a day or as often.

We have sent solar cookers to customers in Northern Finland, Sweden, Denmark, Holland, Cloudy Great Britain  Russia, Germany etc. and they all admit to not having sunshine as often as they would like, but they use their cookers whenever they do have it.


----------



## GoneFishin (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm at latitude 42.5F (Boston area) & cook year-round with solar. For best effect, I have an assortment of cookers with different strengths and weaknesses. My parabolics are year-round powerhouses. After our last snowstorm with power loss, I had one set up on top of a snowbank, frying bacon & eggs! Even with limited hours of winter sun, I can get a lot of work done with a parabolic. With careful planning, you can get your whole day's cooking done with the parabolic in winter! (Example: as soon as the sun is up, fry up a late breakfast, boil a big pot of stew or soup for 10 minutes and stick that in a homemade haybox - I use a Rubbermade plastic tote bin stuffed with old towels, blankets & clothing, and wrap the pot in a mylar emergency blanket - will keep the stew piping hot & slowcooking for 6-8 hours! Using a pan and cover (or Dutch oven), bake your bread & rolls. Next, cook up your lunch. Then, in the last bit of sun, boil lots of water...fill a thermos with piping hot coffee to keep for tomorrow's dark early morning hours. Using other thermoses, add oatmeal, rice, wheatberries or other grains & boiling water - they'll slow-cook overnight in the thermos for a hot breakfast in the AM. Bam!)

I have a Global Sun Oven which I love almost as much as the parabolics. Here in Boston, I'm getting temps around 350F with laid-back focusing. Today is bright but overcast, and I'm getting temps of 250-270F. I can easily bake bread and roast or slow-cook (like a crock pot) meals. Box ovens are very versatile - dehydrating, baking, steaming, roasting, boiling, water purification, even as hayboxes on poor/no sun days. Now that they've released the American Sun Oven (with heavier glass for higher temps), I'm saving my pennies to add one to my collection.

Finally, I use panel cookers, especially the Copenhagen ($33!) - with aggressive focusing, it is reaching 300-325 this summer! It's not as effective in the winter here, because it isn't very insulated. I use an oven bag around the pot. This type of design is highly portable - lightweight, breaks down quickly into a stack <1" thick. Great to stash in the trunk or carry on trips.

With a little trial & error, we've moved over to solar as our first option for cooking year-round.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*I'm Impressed*

Greetings Gonefishin

I'll have to admit, I'm Impressed with your array of cookers and your positive attitude and feelings towards solar cooking, considering where you live. Many people that live in such locales develop the mindset that solar cooking can only be practiced in certain areas, and only in such areas does there exist the proper conditions to do so.
But, you have shown otherwise.

I like your way of thinking.

We too use solar cookers as our principal option for cooking.

I have another customer up in the Boston area that thinks and acts very similar to you with regards to solar cooking.

Great job!


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

I built a simple pizza box oven today and I haven't got to try it out because its rainy in GA


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Be careful with Pizza Box Solar Cookers...*



-prepper- said:


> I built a simple pizza box oven today and I haven't got to try it out because its rainy in GA


These kinds of solar cookers, unless built really well, are not that effective at all.
In fact it is hard to even make an effective cooker using just those materials for said solar cooker. They do not have much room, are not well insulated and they do not have the means and materials that will reach effective cooking temperatures.

I can show you a very simple solar cooker that will cook effectively, and it will only cost about $5.00 worth of material.
It is easy to make and if taken care of will give you a few good years of solar cooking capability.

There are also variations on this same style of solar cooker that can make your panel cooker larger, even more durable and more effective if you want to go beyond this particular model and they would not cost much more.

http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/build_a_simple_solar_cooker.html


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Global Sun Oven hits freeway at 80 miles per hour...and survives*

*Just wanted to share an experience that one of our customers just submitted to our website..*

*http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/durable-solar-cooker-cover-proves-valuable.html*


----------



## RoseAlba (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought a sunflair solar oven to take camping and to use for hurricane times and I now find myself using it a lot more often than that. It makes the most awesome rice ever - better than a rice cooker. Same for red beans and chili and just about anything you can make in a crockpot.

The caveat is that I do live in Florida so I get a lot of sun and the ambient temperature is warm. 

I chose the sunflair because it folds up flat and is so easy to store and I have a small house and am space challenged.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

The Sunflair is a good solar cooker and it definitely is one of the most compact solar cookers you can find. It should give you a lot of use.
We offer it from our site as well, but the supplier has been out of this cooker for some months now and we are still waiting to hear word from them about the availability again.

We have had good feedback from our customers on another little, compact solar panel cooker, one called the *Copenhagen Lite,* and it cooks very well also.
But, it does require that one provide their own dark colored cooking utensil (pot/pan) and also your own turkey/oven roasting bag, thus the lower price for the Copenhagen cooker.

Nevertheless it is a good cooker for the price...$33.00

*Click: Copenhagen Lite*


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Great Homemade Solar Cooker*

*Here is a guy who submitted to our website a great homemade solar cooker that cooks very well. This is something for those who are into DIY and who like to work with and have the tools for such a project.

http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/daves-permanent-solar-box-oven.html*


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooker use here and in third world countries*

*Since Solar Cooking is one of my greatest passions, I'll share what I find to be interesting information about it and it's application throughout the world, if you don't mind...*


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Fresnel Lens Solar Cooker (Super high heat)*

A friend and colleague of mine built this cooker some years ago and he has used it at many demonstrations to grill sandwiches and more for the visitors...

Fresnel Lens Solar Cooker


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Found another Great Homemade Solar Cooker*

This guy has made four prototypes of this solar box cooker (oven).

Quite impressive if you ask me.

This page has more photos of the cooker as well as others.

http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/solarcookingphotos2.html


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*New style of Solar Cooker*

I realize some in the forums are already familiar with this solar cooker, but we thought it might be worth bringing to the attention of those who are not.
It's a solar cooker that we are considering offering on our website sometime in the near future, hopefully in the early part of 2014 when they have it available.

It is quite unique in design and capacity compared to other solar cookers on the market, but still a very feasible and efficient solar cooker.

It's volume/capacity is smaller than some styles, but it is a very fast and efficient cooker, thus allowing for greater cooking capacity in that regard alone.

We are looking a various versions/models of the same and will decide what we think will be the best for the money.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread has taken a turn for the Awesome! Thanks for posting the links n keep em coming!


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar cooking on the balcony*

This cooker is attributed to a colleague of mine from India, Ajay Chandak

If there is a will, there is a way...to solar cook


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Another balcony solar cooker in Los Angeles*

This one is from a customer of ours...


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Satellite Dish Parabolic Cooker...very powerful*

Here is a parabolic that a colleague of mine built using a large satellite dish.

This cooker can reach about 2700 F degrees and can melt metal.

http://www.appropedia.org/File:Solarsatellite.jpg


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Sunbrella*

Here is one he built using an umbrella.

Bart has been doing this kind of stuff for years and he has some pretty unique solar cookers.

http://www.appropedia.org/Sunbrella


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*New Solar Oven Evacuated Tube Design*

Here is a really nice version of this kind of solar cooker.

I'm going to get me one of these soon...


----------

